# 25"+ on New Slush Swim in the Slush



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got a package in mail with some new Joshy Swims in slush color Mushroomman you are gonna be pleased with this one looks just lie the color bait you gave me. 3.25" size and you can work this one slower then the others man does it have action. Only got 2 bites and landed a great looking 25 1/2" fat heavy girl. She sucked the bait in lightly but it was enhaled when i got her in. Buddy i was with got 7 eyes with his biggest being 22" rest nice 16-18" ones all hit a sugar 2.75 swim. If you can find open water they are still biting we had icey slush laying on the water but they did not care. Hitting a river spot tomorrow a spot i found on the miami below indian miles from there but holding nice fish. Will see how that goes if not promising then might hit the ice at indian will see. Here a pic of the girl.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I swear I believe you could an eye in salt water troy,nice going man


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You did it again. And again I'll say you're an awesome angler.

I don't fish for the same species that you do. But I just ordered some of Big Joshy's Swaggin' Craws. They look like bass catchers to me.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Troy, Slippy and I tore them up with that color one night and it worked numerous times after that. I have an order in for some and can't wait to get them, Slippy told me they look good and I seen some pictures of it. Joshy does good work, wait till the Bass guys catch on to these baits this Spring, he wont have time to fish. Nice fish by the way, you are alwys on them!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> You did it again. And again I'll say you're an awesome angler.
> 
> I don't fish for the same species that you do. But I just ordered some of Big Joshy's Swaggin' Craws. They look like bass catchers to me.


I tore the bass up on the swaggin minnow early this fall..

And troy, great job again. And cant wait to get ahold of the bigger swaggin swims!!!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I will attest they swim really nice. Took them out tonight, but ice just kept eating up my spot, til there was nothing left. Gonna head out Tuesday and Saturday for sure, but with the week off I imagine more than that. Great job troy!


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice fish man. Keep up the good work...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work as usual Troy. I used that sugar bait you gave me this summer quite a bit till it got tore up. I had planned on getting out this past weekend but was a bit under the weather unfortunately.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Where can you see them and where can you order them from? Thanks, Chopper


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

chopper
here you go

http://www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com/


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Forgot to mention fish was released to get bigger. Did not get to the miami river spot tonight but did hit alum and got 8 smaller fish on jig and swim wanted 2.3 size today on 1/8th ounce jig. No bigguns and a few crappies as well.


----------



## jksites (May 10, 2011)

Nice one Troy. I got ahold of a few of the new big swims too and picked up 1 18" on the slush color Sat night before I got tired of fighting the iced up eyelets. I can honestly say I've got eye fever as I've never fished past November in all my years fishing. Bring on the eyes! 

Again, nicely done and Joshy thanks for the new baits. Will keep ya posted on the progress. 

Josh


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I read in tips and tricks PAM cooking spray works to keep the ice out of the eyelets with out the petroleum products in the water. Nice work fellas.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

TROY! where the heck are you! - IT looks like you are fishing on ice! Never thought about vertical jigging those swims. 
Seriously though, if soft plastic works so well in soft water what about creating a soft plastic for hardwater.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job troy, I Also Hit alum yesterday on lunch break. I lost one nice muskie tring to get it over the lip of ice between me and the water. Came on green twister, 1/16 head. 
No eyeballs, but the muskie stole most of my lunch break from me.
Cant wait for the weekend, I need some time on the water in my life. Havent fished for more then half hr in alomost 2 wks now. Gonna hit it hot in heavy this weekend!!!!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. Those swaggin craws look great to me.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah...to me to...but who bought them all!!!! lol Jig!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Man I cannot wait to try those swaggin craws out this spring. Josh, do you plan on coming out with anymore colors in them. The action on the video you have posted on your website is amazing!! Smallies will be all over that wading through the creeks and rivers. Forget winter, its going to be 40s-50s all the way up to first week of Feb, slim chance we get ice this year. I am done with thinking we will. We need a steady warmup and I am ready to get out and try these craws!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow..another beauty. Good job, Slim

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks dre. Yes I plan on making some new colors of craw before the spring bite for sure.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Just ordered some Big Joshy swimbaits. Whats the best retrieve for them for eyes?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks bud. Cast out. let it sink on a tight line down to bottom. then a slow steady retreive with the rod held at 10 o'clock, feeling the jig tick rocks along the bottom every now at then to make sure you are near bottom the whole way in. Another option is the lift and fall "rolling" type retreive. same basic retreive but with slight lifts and controlled falls mixed in. On the fall just stop reeling and hold the rod still to let the bait swing down at an angle instead of a straight drop. 
Basically keep it slow and near bottom and you are on the right track.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> Thanks bud. Cast out. let it sink on a tight line down to bottom. then a slow steady retreive with the rod held at 10 o'clock, feeling the jig tick rocks along the bottom every now at then to make sure you are near bottom the whole way in. Another option is the lift and fall "rolling" type retreive. same basic retreive but with slight lifts and controlled falls mixed in. On the fall just stop reeling and hold the rod still to let the bait swing down at an angle instead of a straight drop.
> Basically keep it slow and near bottom and you are on the right track.


Have you ever rigged an upper swim to a palomar knot with a plain aberdeen hook and the lower to a jig head? I thought this may work if you get the top and bottom rigged correctly.

I may try this with a 2.3 on top and a 2.75 on bottom. I will let you know how it swims and what it looks like. All of my new success storied came from a 2.75 sunrise lifted off the bottom and swung to the bottom as big joshy stated.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

geoff, never tried that but im sure it would work in some situations. im not much of a double jig guy myself. but if I do I like to tie a separate peice of line for the upper jig so it hangs a few inches off the main line. You just take a separate piece of line about a few feet long and lay the two lines together, then make two overhand knots. The separate piece of line should hang lower than the main line, tie your bottom jig to that one. Put a jig on both lines, trim the upper tag in and your good to go.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

I read this post with others about eyes Friday morning before heading to Scioto. After checking reports I see swimbaits and jigs. Not being able to find any swimbaits I wanted at store just went ahead and headed down with my dad throwing some jigs in 20 degree weather. After and hour nothing. Go to move and I see a white swimbait snagged in some debris washed up. I pick it up and say someone was using it and this is what I'm reading about. Tie it on throw it out couple cast later ... Land one!!! Then next cast snag and loose it. Eyes on rod kept icing up so we left. Needless to say I'm pretty sure it was the Joshy swimbait. Swims beautifully and worked right off bat. Just seen the link and ordered two colors and extra jigs. Can't wait to use them!!!! For some reason it won't let me or idk how to upload pics from my iPhone app and browser. Have pic of bait and fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmmm did it have teeth marks on it?? I lost one way up north flood must have washed it south! That sugar swim has been doing real good lately glad you caught one on it before you lost it. Hope you get into some more fish with them soon. Hope to hit some spots up tomorrow. Good fishing.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

It was pretty clean. No teeth marks that I was aware of. Just laying right on edge of water in little bit of leafs. Sent the pic to Big Joshy to see if it's one of his. None the less I'm more then excited for these to come in the mail. It was just south of spillway at Griggs btw.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well after months of reading all the post on here I finally have done it!!! Dont know what took me so long but I just put in for my first order of Big Joshy's! I think I got every color but 2 in the 2.75 along with my packs of the correct jigs. From what I read on here and BigJoshy's website all I need now is a stick of super glue, the weather to be right, and me not to be stuck in work! Cant wait to get them and give them a try! Hopefully I can get a few like FishSlim and the other guys on here. Good Luck to whomever is getting a chance to fish right now!

Linebacker43


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well got out for about a hour in western ohio and found muddy conditions in lake but still managed a 14 1/2" saugeye and a sucker as well as a channel cat on Solar Flare swim. Left there and before going home decided to try spillway water was perfect height coming over dam and downstream i hit a spot i know usually holds fish and it did. In about 15 minutes just before dark i hit a 20" and 21" saugeye on 1/8th ounce jig and chartruese 2.75 Joshy Swims. They both crushed them and hooked them deep down there throats. About dark and got text to be back to daughters for dinner i headed out fast. Would have liked to have been there earlier sure i would have got couple more. But was not really expecting to get anything as ugly as the weather was,wind was just a bit stiff!!! Goes to show fish eat when they want to whether the conditions are good or ugly!!! Good fishing!! Heres pic of the 2 girls


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job Slim! I want to head out a night this week but can't decide whether I want to hit up a main lake or spillway. Either way I am sure they are all muddy! Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

High water everywhere! Hit a roller dam down south. water was raging, got nothing.
more rain on thursday! crazy winter. im ready for spring but only if this rain stops at some point.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm Joshy would that be the one i am dreaming of???  Well went back out tonight and got skunked not a bite color was mud wind had a good chop on water was some current,but the fish said no thank you tonight will hit another spot tomorrow after work see if flow has slowed down some just in time for next rain event thursday. Sucks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL, come end of feb. will be going on a yr straigh of rain i think.... Thank god saugeye adjust well eh!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Warm wind and rain took the ice off of the lake by me but I just sat by the fire place and read an old Louis L'amour book. Weather report this morning is calling for rain, snow and ice. Dam, I like Ohio weather.

Joshy,, Wish you would quit posting and get to making more of them big swims.......


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Guys, FYI!
If anyone is interested or doesn't know, there is a product called Mend-It that is for plastic fishing lures and swimbaits like Big Joshy sells! 
Super glue gets hard and brittle and if you fix a tear in the tail etc, it can effect the action....if you attach the swimmer to the jighead with SG you normally leave some of the bait on the jig if you take it off. The Mend-It stays pliable and will not effect the action and you can still attach your swimbaits to the jig head and take them off without ruining the bait. I have glued tails from one swimbait to another with Mend-It, making "Frankenstein Hybrids" for different colors or profiles...and they swim perfectly.
I buy mine from LBF and it is carried buy other tackle stores!
Good Fishing To All!


----------

